# Looking to go digital :D



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

So guys.. My birthday is coming up and i am finally getting a digital cam 

What kind would you guys suggest? The sole purpose would be to take photos of my fish and tanks of course 

I am willing to spend about 400-1000 on this one. 400-500 would be the realistic amount .. lol


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Go with one that has a flash hotshoe on it.. that i think is most important expecially for future improvement.


----------



## Thistle (Jun 4, 2006)

Take a peek at Henry's - you might be able to pick up a "previously loved" Nikon D50 for a good price. (I think the D70 is their latest, goes for over 1k tho and there's a waiting list for them *sigh*)


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

you wont only spend 500-1000 if you pick up a D50.. the camera itself is okay.. but the lense options will push you over.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Well i do need somthing simple to use, but most are that way now a days right? I am a bit camera-tarded..


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

not if you get a high end PNS.. you dont have to worry about lense options on them... and for one taht is just starting out, they are more than sufficient... you can even do small upgrades later when you want to.. so thats pretty cool..
However, if you can spend more.. DSLR is worth it in the long run as well..


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I've been wanting a Canon DLSR rebel XT for a few years now. I just don't have the cash to buy one because I spent them all on my zebra plecos.
But for a beginner point and shoot, I've heard good comments on the Canon Powershoot A620. It will fall in your price range.
I've also play around with the HP Photosmart R927 8.2MP Digital Camera for one month. It's a pretty good camera, but what amaze me is the built in explainations for every single functions in the camera. That helped me alot as a newb. It even have an analyzer function that analyze a picture you've taken and explains to you what you did wrong and tells you how to best set your camera to take better pictures. Although some of the stuff it suggest, I ignore because taking pictures of an aquarium is different from your standard point and shoot. It's macro capabilities is pretty good. I was very impress with it, but it's just not as good as an that DSLR camera I always wanted.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

The Rebel is the top-selling DSLR in Canada, but over your budget.
I don't know the Canon A620, but my old (now) A70 which is only 3.2 megapixels takes pictures that amaze many people. You can now buy more Mp for the same money and no doubt the cameras are just as easy to use.

I've given people with other Canon Powershot models ball-park setting instructions and they've noticed great improvements in their pictures, so I'm guessing that they're all broadly similar. It's just that some models have more bells and whistles. I can see having a seperate camera hot-shoe would be an advantage for further upgrade. Don't know if any Powershots have that. I'm not up on current models.

Here's some examples of what 3.2 Mp can do with practice.....Imagine more resolution....


































































A mixture of subjects. I've owned this camera a bit over 2 years and my picture count is up around 8000 now 

Martin.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow... Thank you guys. 

Martin those are beautiful photos... I'll definatly have to look into that one.

Is it better to get more megapixels in a digital?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice MT-ED, what kind of setting did you set for your aquarium photos? Did you use flash light with those.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Nice MT-ED, what kind of setting did you set for your aquarium photos? Did you use flash light with those.


With my Canon A70, I use the P mode for most photographs in aquaria, also on those flower pics.
In the aquaria, I have flourescent lighting. I set my exposure compensation at - 1 and one third or two thirds. White Balance set either on Flourescent or Average White Balance. Drive Mode on Single Shot. ISO usually on 100. Effect "Off". Metering on Spot for most closeups and my resolution at the highest setting. Flash "On" and click on the Macro setting.

Having flash on automatically makes for a faster shutter speed which will stop moving fish. You can get something like this:










Now leave everything the same except for switching off the flash and with natural afternoon sunlight streaming into the tank, you can get this:










Note the difference in colours, plus there's a hard shadow.

Martin.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow..... huuuge difference.
What is the difference between a regular flash and a fill flash? Which would you do? does it even apply to things in water?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

MT-ED said:


> The Rebel is the top-selling DSLR in Canada, but over your budget.
> I don't know the Canon A620, but my old (now) A70 which is only 3.2 megapixels takes pictures that amaze many people. You can now buy more Mp for the same money and no doubt the cameras are just as easy to use.
> 
> I've given people with other Canon Powershot models ball-park setting instructions and they've noticed great improvements in their pictures, so I'm guessing that they're all broadly similar. It's just that some models have more bells and whistles. I can see having a seperate camera hot-shoe would be an advantage for further upgrade. Don't know if any Powershots have that. I'm not up on current models.
> ...


Theres something very attractive about your tiger barbs... I cant put my finger on it... very well kept.- And ya i suggest a rebel slr too but very pricey. again- practice and sh it cam is better than no skill and good cam OH and MANUAL FOCUS RING!!!!! absolute MUST!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiyas guys!! I just thought i would let you know what my bf picked up for me. Somthing simple and still a bit more professional for me to learn on..

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10075101&catid=

I am pretty happy with it so far! I would love to get more zoom but i dont know if that is possible on this one. I hope to get some nice photos for you guys... just bare with my bad photo skills lol

Thank you again for all your imput as well!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, you lucky plucky. From the specs, it looks very promising. Especially the 12X optical zoom which should give you some amazing macro shots.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Now I'm jealous  

Put it this way, you've got about twice the resolution that my camera has, so WE EXPECT TO BE AWED !!!  

Ok, I know ya gotta practice. Try using similar settings to what I posted above, they usually help Canon users.

Practice, practice, practice....... 

Martin.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ohh gosh.... now i feel pressure!!! lol

here are some of my first trys


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

MT-ED said:


> With my Canon A70.....


Just a question - how long do the 4 AA batteries last in the camera?

and nice pics, ciddian!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> Hiyas guys!! I just thought i would let you know what my bf picked up for me. Somthing simple and still a bit more professional for me to learn on..
> 
> http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10075101&catid=
> 
> ...


Wow....

Hey if you guys break up send him my way. I'd be willing to convert for gifts like that


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

rofl! pablo...

thanks kween ^^


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Alkaline batteries don't really work in a digital camera unless you like to burn money.

I suggest RAYOVAC IC3 NiMH batteries. They last for a reeally long time- longer than alkalines actually, and you can recharge them like a bazillion times. I've had mine for like four years atleast. The platform has been around for a long time and it will recharge Batteries in 15 minutes or under. you can get the batteries and charger at futureshop. Best AA's out there IMO. They're nice and shiny too.

Is that a P. alleni crawfish blue morph or is it the australian blue? Looks like alleni


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Alkaline batteries don't really work in a digital camera unless you like to burn money.
> 
> I suggest RAYOVAC IC3 NiMH batteries. They last for a reeally long time- longer than alkalines actually, and you can recharge them like a bazillion times. I've had mine for like four years atleast. The platform has been around for a long time and it will recharge Batteries in 15 minutes or under. you can get the batteries and charger at futureshop. Best AA's out there IMO. They're nice and shiny too.
> 
> Is that a P. alleni crawfish blue morph or is it the australian blue? Looks like alleni


Thats what i have! :3 The cam i bought comes with its own battery charger which is very nice.

I am not sure pablo... :/ Which do you think? I might ask canadian cray to id it for me..


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> Thats what i have! :3 The cam i bought comes with its own battery charger which is very nice.
> 
> I am not sure pablo... :/ Which do you think? I might ask canadian cray to id it for me..


99.9% alleni


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks !


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> Thanks !


Theres that .01% though. Might want to get it checked out


----------



## elmer (Jul 18, 2007)

I would suggest looking into Pentax 6 MP DSLR. These have all the features you'll ever need, and better image quality than some of the 8MP DSLRs out there. If you're concerned about the MP, realize that 6MP gives you 300dpi for an 8x10. Anything larger and you're going to view from more than 1 foot away so you don't need 300dpi.

Their ergonomics/handling are the best IMHO except that the menu item names for some of the advanced functions can be a bit cryptic. The K100D, or K100D Super when it comes out, would be a great choice. The only people I would not necessarily recommend Pentax to would be if:
- they want the most recognized name brand or strongest company in the market
- they want to be able to rent expensive pro lenses from time to time
- they want a full professional studio lighting system
- they want to shop for lenses at the local Japan/Blacks Camera and see a large selection - these places mainly stock Nikon/Canon

As for batteries - if plan to take less than 100 pictures per month, I highly suggest the Energizer e2 Lithium batteries. Unlike rechargeables, they will not lose charge while sitting idle in your camera. On a K100D you can get up to 1000 shots with four of these, and they will perform at any temperature (think hockey arena).


----------



## gblackma (Nov 29, 2006)

Get a camera with at least a 10x zoom and 5+ megapixels. The higer the zoom and megapixels on the camera the better the clarity and clearness of the pictures. And the distance from which you will get both.


----------

